# Keith's R32 v Mick's White R33



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

OK the time is nearly on us and a little bit of friendly banter on MSN has turned out to be a rather large deal. Mick as we know bogged down like a good one at TOTB and was beaten fair and square by Keith. It seems even the competitive spirit between friends can get out of hand:chuckle:
It boils down to each man agreeing they will beat the other in a best of 3 head to head 1/4 mile shoot out, so who did you vote for and will any of you be heading to Shaky for this to unfold?

Both proven 8 second cars, both very determined drivers and it boils down to R32 v R33. It should be some of the closest racing of full bodied Skylines this year. On a fully prepped strip - who knows maybe a new record could be had for one of them ?











ps Keith gets my vote Mick (sorry) but R32's are way quicker it's a proven fact :thumbsup:

See you there and dont forget the likes of Madden in his R32, Cliff J and a 1st outing for Tweenierob in his OS 3ltr wide body T51SPL street car. Should be a great weekend.



Smokey


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

neilstafford said:


> opcorn:


Never mind the popcorn Neil, get down there and cheer them on :clap:






Smokey


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry boys Mick for me !!!!! Think its a white 33 thing !!!!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Keith's R32 looks the nuts in that pic.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Fark me, this will be good, let the shyte slinging flow...........opcorn:

My pick........The races will be won or lost in the 1st 60ft.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Fark me, this will be good, let the shyte slinging flow...........opcorn:
> 
> My pick........The races will be won or lost in the 1st 60ft.



That is a rather stupid comment to make don't you think Rob? why the **** arnt we racing over 60fts then? instead 1/4 miles?



please don't crap on this thread,

thanks

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> That is a rather stupid comment to make don't you think Rob? why the **** arnt we racing over 60fts then? instead 1/4 miles?


Whats the fun in that?  

They should be some awesome races, damn the UK being so far away.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> That is a rather stupid comment to make don't you think Rob? why the **** arnt we racing over 60fts then? instead 1/4 miles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, calm down, you havn't interpreted or understood what I said right at all and an opinion is just that, no need to jump off your trolley.

The cars are obviously pretty even when comparing time slips with the advantage having to go to Mick, but in a proper side by side race with a Pro tree, as I said, IMO, I think, (just my opinion remember) that the races will be won oir lost at the lights and/or within the 1st 60ft.

Most close races ARE won or lost at the lights or within the first 60ft John, thats just a fact of life in close 1/4 mile competition.

By the way, I havn't voted either way.

Rob


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

if its like the rest of this year i reckon the Weather will win & everyone else will come second


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Fark me, this will be good, let the shyte slinging flow...........opcorn:
> 
> My pick........The races will be won or lost in the 1st 60ft.





Smokey 1 said:


> That is a rather stupid comment to make don't you think Rob? why the **** arnt we racing over 60fts then? instead 1/4 miles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is what you said, simple and I did ask nicely please don't [email protected] on this thread

by the way I could not give a flying F_^K if you have voted or not


Thanks


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy W said:


> if its like the rest of this year i reckon the Weather will win & everyone else will come second



I hope your not right Andy, could be some great action if the heavens stay dry







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Is it true they are racing for slips?:nervous:

Really don't know who to vote for, both are awesome cars :clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey, I don't know whats up with you, I'm not shitting on the thread, I havn't made any bad comments against anyone, I mearly stated what I thought would be the decider in these races and you go off your trolly?

Either you don't understand how critical the lights and the 1st 60ft are in a close race or you just have it in for anything I say.

If you don't agree thats fine, doesn't mean you have to get upset or say I'm shyting on the thread does it?

Talk to a few serious drag races, ask them about how close racing normally goes.

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rob, please dont take this the wrong way but 







R32 v R33







both cars have run similar this year




Smokey


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Is that white R33 not the Duke car?


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Smokey, no offence, but reading this thread you seem a bit of a c_o_ck towards people on here


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> both cars have run similar this year
> 
> Smokey


That is exactly my point, I agree with you 100%, always have, so the advantage will probably have to come from the driver as much as the car, the way he works the lights, the RT and 60ft time, whoever gets that the best will have the advantage, from then on if its an even race the one whos out in front will stay out in front.

Its all very simple and all I have said right from the start

These comments don't speak negativley about either car/driver, its just facts that would apply to any race where both cars are very evenly matched.

I hope that clears it up for you John, 

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn you guys for being so far away,this is gonna be the [email protected]


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Obviously Keith should never be allowed to chose the colour for his car ever again.

But, the R32 looks awesome, and the R33, well I guess its an R33 so Im not sufficiently vocabulariated to think of any complimentary words to use for it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Keith all the way because its an R32 and he has alot more experiance. I will be there to compete and watch so cant wait. Still so far away though.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

duke car is the faster car looking at it on the quarter - i think that is easy to see , however keith is a bit better in the seat due to more experience.

Also looking at both shells of the cars - their is so much more weight that could have been taken out of the pair of them ,which im surprised at - that is cheap tenths of seconds 

Barrie


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

But Mick is improving [for want of a better word] all the time.

Think it will be close and agree with the better reaction time/60ft taking the honours.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i chose R32. Cos i'm biased as i own an R32


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Skyline Squeak said:


> Smokey, no offence, but reading this thread you seem a bit of a c_o_ck towards people on here


Agreed. I don't quite know what's wrong with what Rob said TBH.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Skyline Squeak said:


> Smokey, no offence, but reading this thread you seem a bit of a c_o_ck towards people on here





xaero1 said:


> Agreed. I don't quite know what's wrong with what Rob said TBH.


Stella?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lets hope both cars last 3 runs


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

stealth said:


> Lets hope both cars last 3 runs


I am voting for Kieth as he has been the more consistant in his r32 than Mick has been in the white. 

Time to run away now... :runaway:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Always vote for a 32:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

J A Z Z


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Skyline Squeak said:


> Smokey, no offence, but reading this thread you seem a bit of a c_o_ck towards people on here


I was thinking the exact same thing....


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> That is a rather stupid comment to make don't you think Rob? why the **** arnt we racing over 60fts then? instead 1/4 miles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^oh the irony^^^ IMO you've crapped on your own thread whilst asking someone whose made a perfectly sensible comment not to crap on your thread:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

as far as the race goes its a close call with two proven cars. it may even be enough to drag me up to shakey for a butchers.......

i can see boost being wound up if its gettin serious too......first trip to the 7s anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Howsie said:


> Stella?



lol, and a bad day. My apologies to all :thumbsup:







Smokey


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> lol, and a bad day. My apologies to all :thumbsup:


All good - happens to the best of us. Will be interesting to see how it goes, what is Cowie's setup these days again?? I'm sure its changed since the last time I saw for it which was in the area of 8.8 @ 149mph I think? With that trap speed its unlikely to have much of a hope - unless Mick is terrible off the tree, which is unlikely for someone who has piloted a car to mid 8s haha


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sure both cars will be coming with improvements,as Keith needs a lot better top end and Mick needs to get some good launches.
I think Mick is closer to a win here though,his previous trap speeds have real 7second potential,a couple of good launches and game over.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Lith said:


> All good - happens to the best of us. Will be interesting to see how it goes, what is Cowie's setup these days again?? I'm sure its changed since the last time I saw for it which was in the area of 8.8 @ 149mph I think? With that trap speed its unlikely to have much of a hope - unless Mick is terrible off the tree, which is unlikely for someone who has piloted a car to mid 8s haha



Lith

I think you will find that keiths 149mph and the 8.8 pass was when he popped the intercooler pipe off going into 5th gear and coasted to the finish.
that was the last time the car was run of a propper strip.
i think keiths car had runs mid 160s


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome I thought 149mph was suspiciously low - well, that makes things very interesting then. Mid 160s is sufficient to beat the white's current setups' best time - though that of course also means the white has the potential to go faster.

Should be some good times!


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Obviously Keith should never be allowed to chose the colour for his car ever again.


Glen some photos for you from Keiths site just for you



TEAM COWIE said:


>


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i have said Keith would win, purely because of experience but it will be a hell of a race


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

keith has gone faster now ,spoke to him just this week and has a few new mods to the car and i think with a good 60 ft he will see low 8,s ,which is where the white has been so its gonna be close would be nice to see some power weight figures on here from keith and mick to get us guessing ,i myself am undecided just wanna see them both smash the 7,s together that would be awesome .keith did ask if i would bring my 8,sec gtr32 up for some runs but i think two 8,second gtr,s at one meet is enough .........maybe


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Keith has put money, blood, sweat and tears into this project since the early days of his R32. He and RB Motorsport have chipped away to get to where he is today! I wish him all the best!










Isnt that white R33 a ready built drag car?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

rogerdavis said:


> Keith has put money, blood, sweat and tears into this project since the early days of his R32. He and RB Motorsport have chipped away to get to where he is today! I wish him all the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mate it was a drift car in Japan.

Mick


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

m6beg said:


> No mate it was a drift car in Japan.
> 
> Mick


I thought it was the Duke car :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

rogerdavis said:


> I thought it was the Duke car :chuckle:


If you know what it is then why ask?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

rogerdavis said:


> Isnt that white R33 a ready built drag car?


Wasn't keith's a ready built 9 second drag car?

Both cars have come a long way from what I've read, how does where they started have any bearing on the result?opcorn:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Looking at injector duty cycles i estimate the white car is about 1050hp atf, car weight 1280kg.
Not sure if that matches up to its trap speeds with 'the calculator' but looking at boost also i would say it isnt much more than that.

Its gonna be a bloody close run between the two cars, mick needs more seat time to get the 60fts down. Looking at the video's and the datalogs the beam is being broken before the car gets going which would explain the 60fts.
Theres certainly a lot more to come from both cars.
Weve seen 170+ at two venues now, once we get the 60fts sorted i can have a play with the nitrous, should be fun 

Cant wait, gonna be an awesome event!!

Will i convince mick to come to pod with me next sat...... 

Rob


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

if i was a betting man i'd have a pint of stella and a packet of nuts on Keith


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Looking at injector duty cycles i estimate the white car is about 1050hp atf, car weight 1280kg.
> Not sure if that matches up to its trap speeds with 'the calculator' but looking at boost also i would say it isnt much more than that.
> 
> Rob


Correct, it is only a little more than that, the "calculator" works it out to be 1020whp to do 170mph with 1280kg and an optimum run of 8.05

Based on 900whp (which I think is what your dyno reads with 1050bhp??) if it is 1280kg thats enough for only 161mph on a clean run which is almost exactly what my 240z runs (1350kg, 950whp and 162mph) so the whites motor must be "using" about 50whp more than my 240z street motor if the white weighs 1280kg. 

1280kg and 170mph = 1020whp
1350kg and 162mph = 970whp

My guess would be the white is either lighter than you think/say or your making more power than your prepared to tell everyone :chuckle::chuckle:, but either way its not far off at all.

Best of luck to them both, be good to see 2 hard launches and 2 low 8s side by side.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy W said:


> if i was a betting man i'd have a pint of stella and a packet of nuts on Keith


Now that I know roughly what FUUJIN is getting done, I'd be betting that the White and co really need to sort themselves out because the amount of catch up needing to be played in the UK is going to get bigger soon....


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

White is deffo 1280kg, 1020whp is about 1100-1150hp fly? were not running enough boost for that. I'd like to be up at that power now as we still have a bit in the bag but realistically i dont think we are there yet.
Certainly there is not enough airflow on the map for them sort of numbers.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> 1020whp is about 1100-1150hp fly?


1226


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Lith said:


> Now that I know roughly what FUUJIN is getting done, I'd be betting that the White and co really need to sort themselves out because the amount of catch up needing to be played in the UK is going to get bigger soon....



you forgot the one thats gone quickest this year, everyones playing catch up :bowdown1:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

lol @ the votes

My moneys' on Keith winning, infact I rekon he could save his engine, bang a standard RB20 non-turbo in and still win :squintdan

I guess its all down to whether Mick Bogley can tell the difference between red and green, and if so - how quickly.
also on the amount of stella the night before.

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> lol @ the votes
> 
> My moneys' on Keith winning, infact I rekon he could save his engine, bang a standard RB20 non-turbo in and still win :squintdan
> 
> ...


No probs Grex.

Red green what ever i don't give 2 fooks to be honest. I do it for the crack.

One thing that is for 100% true.

The next time i see you i will be giving you a dam good hiding. So be ready.:thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> No probs Grex.
> 
> Red green what ever i don't give 2 fooks to be honest. I do it for the crack.
> 
> ...


*shits ones self*

haha, you'd have to catch me first... not much chance of that 

Unless you and your pikey chums tried nicking all the lead out of my petrol first. And anyhow i'd only have to smudge your lipstick... :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy W said:


> you forgot the one thats gone quickest this year, everyones playing catch up :bowdown1:


Who is that? I thought andy was the uks fastest gtr or am i missing some thing? Or are you talking world gtrs, in which case yeah there is a huge bunch of catching up to get to the top there.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> You over stepped the mark this time.
> 
> I will knock your head off the next time i see you.
> 
> ...


Why the need for faggish little threats via PM? 


You think thats gonna shut me up :chuckle:? I don't think so.

I very much doubt you could punch your way out of a wet paperbag anyway you soppy halfwit, but you're welcome to come and give it a try. 
As I said, if you can catch me.. Not much chance of that if your in any of your drag cars, mind you, if i'm on foot you *might* stand a chance :bawling:

And even if you do find/catch me I'll just show you up even more than I already have done. I've dealt with bigger scarier people than you before anyway.



I'll be at Pod for the Main event weekend 4th-7th of September, look for a guy with a big white lens next to the stadium, i'll keep an eye out for a gypsy convoy on its way in, that way i'll know when to start running........ or walking.. slowly :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I wish you knew what people really thought of you, and not what they write on the forum...


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

You guys really should get a room :chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

they are good mates really ,they just enjoying themselves on the forum on a quiet day


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Damn we will be at the Pod runing in the Euro Finals.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Why the need for faggish little threats via PM?
> 
> 
> You think thats gonna shut me up :chuckle:? I don't think so.
> ...



See you there.


Mick


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Staying so angry that you want to hit someone from now until September would give me one of those bulging veins that you get on your forehead.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

moving on, the car i think andy is on about is john Bradshaws gts-t!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> moving on, the car i think andy is on about is john Bradshaws gts-t!


Ahh I was wondering that - I thought that is a completely different class of car?
I guess no one specified GTRs. Quickest RB powered thing in the UK nonetheless, go the RWD


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> See you there.
> 
> 
> Mick


You couldn't make this up.

I'm actually stood here reading this, whilst pissing myself laughing.... I thought I was a keyboard warrior... This is reinventing the genre. :chuckle:

You're arse will be claiming compensation from your mouth before long, with the amount of shit you're talking.

Shame we're a little used to it now, hows the 250mph lemon coming along with the new *BANG ©* patented engine? or is it using new piston fusion powered technology, can't quite remember 

Also, when you turn up, please make sure you're wearing your yellow fagsuit as I'm not sure they have clowns on at the main event, it'll also give me prior warning to lock all my valuables away.


:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mick and Grex,

I've had a few complaints about your antics on this thread.

Now if you pair want to make yourselves look like a couple of c***s, fine.

Threats, however, will stop now.

Next time, you both get banned regardless who issued it.

Cheers.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i think i missed it,what day will the actual R33 vs R32 be held on? the 27th or the 28th of september since it's a 2 day event?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Lith said:


> Ahh I was wondering that - I thought that is a completely different class of car?
> I guess no one specified GTRs. Quickest RB powered thing in the UK nonetheless, go the RWD


its in a different class alright :chuckle:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Grex said:


> Why the need for faggish little threats via PM?
> 
> 
> You think thats gonna shut me up :chuckle:? I don't think so.
> ...



Wow!! thats some explosive stuff!!:flame:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy W said:


> its in a different class alright :chuckle:


Haha thats not quite what I meant. There were two reasons I was excited about Johns car, one was he was going to go with the RB25 (which he has moved on from and fair enough I guess, but I think the "just a GTS" doesn't really hold anymore) and the other was that I've always wanted to see what a decent high power RB would do in a properly setup RWD chassis which will always be easier and better to go fast down the 1/4 mile with. 

The car should in that case be compared with things like RIPS' 240Z, and other tubbed rear end/big tyre cars. I can't wait to see what its capable of...


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

this thread is about propper GTRs not cut and shut bitzas


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

bobstuart said:


> this thread is about propper GTRs not cut and shut bitzas



one day the theory of the internal combustion engine will reach Newcastle, until then you'll have to stay with your backwards thinking


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Andy, what size shoes do you wear?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

about one size smaller than your mouth


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cool, in that case I won't have any difficulty spotting them hanging out of your mates ar$e in court then.
I'll make sure I say Hi but you probably won't hear me!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bloody hell, I posted this thread to get some support for all the Skyline owners who would be heading to Shakespeare to race and see if some others would be going to see Keith and Mick fight it out on the 1/4 mile. I never expected everyone to react so negatively to it. This thread has turned for the worst.

Please could a MOD close it



Thanks


Smokey


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

matt j said:


> Cool, in that case I won't have any difficulty spotting them hanging out of your mates ar$e in court then.
> I'll make sure I say Hi but you probably won't hear me!


YAWN :blahblah::blahblah: what does the B side play


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Locked on request as this is getting seriously out of hand.


----------

